# Re-locating to Rome - advice needed



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi
Hoping you can help me

I have been offered a job in rome and am debating whether its a good move.
I am of italian origin and have all the relavent documentation etc. I just need to decide whether giving up my current secure job to go into the "unknown" is a wise choice

Does anyone what a "normal" salary is for rome (net after tax)

Also any advice on where to live? the office is located next to the spanish steps and i would not like to commute too far so prefer somewhere relatively central

any other info you think i should consider please let me know

cheers


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

I think you might need to give a bit more of an idea of what field you work in and what kind of position you would be working in.

According to this website, the median salary in Rome is around 34k. 
PayScale Italy - Italy Country Salary, Average Salaries by City 

I imagine this is gross. You have to work out how much tax you'd be paying, so based on the median salary you'd have to pay 23% up to 15k, then 27% from 15k up to 28k, and then 38% on the rest (up to 55k).
Italy Tax Laws Tax System 2011. - WorldWide-Tax.com

The other thing to take into account on monthly earnings is whether the amount is spread over 12, 13 or 14 months. Traditionally speaking pay was (and in some cases still is although I understand it is becoming less common), divided by 13 or 14 installments, instead of 12 installments. 

If paid a quattordicesima (divided over "quattordici" 14 months) you'd get paid 2 months' worth in the summer and 2 months' worth at Christmas. If paid a tredicesima (divided over "tredici" 13 months) you'd get 2 months' at Christmas.

I hope that makes sense.

As for whether you can survive on 34k in Rome it depends what you are used to. Some people are also willing to give up on some of their creature comforts to have a Southern Europe style life. It's very personal. The cost of living in Rome is no cheaper than other European capitals so don't believe that just because you're in Southern Europe, in the middle of a failing economy, things will be cheaper!

Personally I'd love to have the chance to live in Rome! My favourite city in the world!

Best of luck xxx


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks emmis, the info is really helpful. Guess i should provide more details 

I work in financial services, initially the contract is project based and lasts for 6 months (CO.CO.PRO ). if all goes well then they will transfer me onto their standard contract (CCNL Italiano) with all the related benefits.

I would like to get an idea of what may be a "good" monthly salary (net) for the inital 6 months while i am not earning the full salary to see how it ranks against what has been offered to me.

Thanks


----------

